# Outdooor Wood Boiler



## leiterch (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking into a new system and checking out a bunch of mfg's. Central Boiler, Wood Doctor and Wood Master are some of the people that I have looked into for systems. Any advice would be great.

thanks,

chad


----------



## Jelf (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you decide on one yet. If so, can you share main reason for why you picked that one?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a Woodmaster 4400 and we use it in the summer for hot water. In the past year we used less than 50 gallons of propane. I would stick with the Woodmaster or Central Boiler because they have bigger doors. Don't go cheap on the line underground or you will have to dig it up later and replace it when it gets wet.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Scout 2 said:


> I have a Woodmaster 4400 and we use it in the summer for hot water. In the past year we used less than 50 gallons of propane. I would stick with the Woodmaster or Central Boiler because they have bigger doors. Don't go cheap on the line underground or you will have to dig it up later and replace it when it gets wet.


 
Excellent Advice. I have a Central Boiler and love it, but made this mistake. 1600 sq ft Ranch well insulated, keep it at 70. 6 cords of hardwood, and could tweak it for more efficiency (new underground)


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I figure I use around 6 or 7 cords a year and am heating appox. 1500 sq ft but the pole barn is not insulated as well as the house. In the summer I only fill it up a couple of times a week at the most and I use up all my junk wood for that. I looked at a lot of OWB and narrowed the search down to Woodmaster and Central Boiler. I went with the Woodmaster mainly because the dealer is only 5 miles away.


----------



## leiterch (Jun 29, 2008)

I haven't decided on any, I am leaning towards the central boiler or woodmaster. The central boiler dealer is top notch and the neighbor has one down the road. I don't have a good feeling about the woodmaster dealer. He seems to be more of a corn burner dealer. He tried to push the wood doctor, but I am not impressed with the design or construction. I hope to make a decision this week and get something ordered. I would be tying into a radiant hot water heat system and then using one of their forced air systems for the garage. 

Anyone know any good dealers in the cadillac/traverse city area.

thanks.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

with the EPA coming down on OWB you might want to look into the E classic. Also check out www.hearth.com go to boiler room and read on OWB problems. I am going with a eko 60 indoor wood gassifier with 1000 gal storage.


Rob


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Here are a couple other threads regarding OWB's. Instead of copy&pasting my responses here, I'll refer you to the other threads:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170936

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=220862


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

If you look into Heatmore there is a dealer by Kalkaska. I have posted before that my folks are dealers and can get you info.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Heatmor is a solid brand. It is made simple, no circuit boards or complicated electronics, everything runs off temperature control switches. Pump and fan are easy to get to. I have one at property that used to be my father's that is now a rental. The unit has been in 7 years and has not needed a pump or fan motor yet. 

I have been thinking out getting one for my house and have been leaning toward Central Boiler after talking with several people who own them. The Heatmor will plug up after a while from burning green wood. There is a chamber above the fire box that the smoke goes through on its way to the chimney that will fill with creosote and block and cause problems with keeping a hot fire. I had to clean this out twice last year and was not really burning "green" wood. The door has water lines running to it that are just 3/4" rubber heater hose. They will need to be replaced about every 2 years. The problem is that there is no shutoff. I suppose you could rig up something out of braided stainless. You can swap the hoses quickly if you have them cut to length but will have to let the furnace cool down or have some think rubber gloves but still lose some water. I have mine filled with a 50/50 mixture of water and a product called Greentemp. And it don't like loosing it at $8.00 a gallon. The Central Boiler people say they have never had a problem with green wood and say they burn whatever they want. The Heatmor really needs to have its ashes emptied every week for it to burn efficiently. People with Central Boilers say they can burn their's until the ashes are so high they are coming out the door.

Don't mean to bash Heatmor, it has been a good furnace but requires more maintenance then what it sounds like Central Boiler's need.


----------

